# New girl in Avon/Vail area looking to hop on a raft and paddle



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

This should be good Friday entertainment, here come the pervs.....in 3 2 1 go.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

OMG........................Pics please


----------



## Matt L (Jun 11, 2006)

Emma, 
Call up Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards and ask about their paddle club. If your on Facebook, look up and ask to join Eagle River Valley Boaters.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

If this is a troll, thank you; this will be good.
Emma, if you're not a troll, I am sorry for what mountainbuzz is about to do.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Emma,

Welcome! The Pike's Peak Whitewater Club tends to have a lot of outings as well that are targeted at new boaters; they might be a good resource to look into.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Emma,

Another way to meet folks would be the High Country River Rafters - check this thread out for a link. And don't let the goobers turn you off to the Buzz!


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Where is COsurfgod when you need em? I for one am shocked at how mature you guys are being with this one.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

FAKE


----------



## paddlelyfe (May 15, 2015)

Thanks to those with helpful replys... Not fake just new to mountain buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

What level whitewater are you comfortable on? Without a roll I would guess 2-3? Feel free to send me a private message if you want information about boating on the Ark. 

Logan


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

sammyphsyco said:


> This should be good Friday entertainment, here come the pervs.....in 3 2 1 go.


you just didn't want to be first


----------



## sammyphsyco (Aug 15, 2012)

melted_ice said:


> you just didn't want to be first


You are exactly correct! We need some pics of her and her mom.  God I hope her mom's hot.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Emma, like everyone else we are suspicious of these type of posts. But if you're legit you'll find lots of good folks on here. Logan is a stand up guy, you should hit him up and paddle the ark. If you haven't heard Pfest is Memorial Day weekend in BV, absolutely come check that out. Lots of great paddling opportunities plus lots of other fun stuff. You're in the wrong valley but you'll do ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Ckspaddlefest.com I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

But in all seriousness, Logan is a great guy to meet. Not only is he a rad dude and a great paddle partner, but he has a fantastic network of friends throughout the state and knows many great paddlers to go with in many places. Good luck and enjoy the upcoming season


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

sammyphsyco said:


> You are exactly correct! We need some pics of her and her mom.  God I hope her mom's hot.


wow, dude warns you about the creeps on the buzz and then turns out hes the worse one of the creeps himself. check the calender dude it says 2015 on it not 1955.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

CoBoater said:


> wow, dude warns you about the creeps on the buzz and then turns out hes the worse one of the creeps himself. check the calender dude it says 2015 on it not 1955.


Worst one? Oh no not even close. the worst ones haven't woken up from their sloth yet. It's coming.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Whetstone said:


> Worst one? Oh no not even close. the worst ones haven't woken up from their sloth yet. It's coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


must be comforting to know theres creeps out there that keep you from being the worse.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Folks are asking about her roll. 

She has asked to sit on a raft and paddle. 

If you have he right clothes ( dry or wet suit) you may be much more welcome and comfortable while paddling snow melt. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> If you have he right clothes ( dry or wet suit) you may be much more welcome and comfortable while paddling snow melt.


Word.

In the mountains a drysuit will make the early season a lot more fun. Check this one out in the swap. if it fits and is in good shape this looks like a good deal. If you decide you don't like rafting, you can sell it for what you paid or a little less. 

Also call up Lakota, Timberline Tours and some of the other local outfitters as they may be selling off their old wetsuits, splash gear, PFDs and booties for cheap before the season gets underway. Having the right gear will keep a grin on your face when you get splashed with ice water on the Eagle or the Ark. 

Have fun!

-AH


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Hey Emma, ck w alpine quest to c if anyone is having roll practice / instruction. A bomber roll or at least a good river roll is a necessity for ww kayaking. And for peps to want to kayak w u. Good place to meet other boaters too. Competent kayak instruction is well worth it to ramp up your skills and pleasure. Kayaking is totally cool and the funnest, just gotta get that roll down. Have fun! Anybody on the forums know abt pool sesh?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread is closed.

Apparently its necessary to clarify how inappropriate many of the responses here have been. Going forward this type of behavior towards members and specifically women will not be tolerated.


----------

